# Hello from Quebec, Canada



## paplessix (Jan 21, 2022)

Hello les amis! 

I am Pierre-Alexandre. I from Sherbrooke area in Quebec. I've been composing (mostly metal music) as a hobby since 2007. 

I am a TRUE beginner in orchestral programming. I have great interest in composing and now orchestrating. I started to explore this realm in late 2020. 

I have taken the masterclass from Hans Zimmer. Also I do learn a lot with Guy Michelmore, Marc Jovanic and Christopher Siu. I also like the teaching of Alex Pfeffer and Anne-Kathrin Dern. What a nice community of teachers.

My main job is teaching and at night I write music.  

I work on Cubase with libraries from Orchestral Tools, Spitfire Audio and VSL. I work on a Keystation61 and with Nuances midi CC controller. 

Thanks


----------



## BenG (Jan 21, 2022)

Bienvenue sur le forum d'un compatriote Québécois 

Have a few composer friends/colleagues from the Sherbrooke area as well! Sounds like your own the right path and those are some great YT channels to follow.

Welcome to VIC!


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 21, 2022)

Salut Québec!  Bienvenue sur VI-Control!

All the best in your pursuit of your dream and excellence,

André


----------



## BassClef (Jan 21, 2022)

Hello Pierre and welcome to the land of "everything VI" where many good people can help you along your journey!


----------



## J-M (Jan 21, 2022)

Welcome Pierre, I hope you'll enjoy your stay here!


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Jan 21, 2022)

Welcome from your neighbor in ON!


----------



## paplessix (Jan 21, 2022)

BenG said:


> Bienvenue sur le forum d'un compatriote Québécois
> 
> Have a few composer friends/colleagues from the Sherbrooke area as well! Sounds like your own the right path and those are some great YT channels to follow.
> 
> Welcome to VIC!


Merci Benjamin! Nice to know that there are others composers in the area! I'm fairly new to all of this, but it's been a beautiful adventure so far. So much to learn!


----------



## paplessix (Jan 21, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> Salut Québec!  Bienvenue sur VI-Control!
> 
> All the best in your pursuit of your dream and excellence,
> 
> André


Merci André! Having such a community helps and encourages newcomers and students!


----------



## paplessix (Jan 21, 2022)

BassClef said:


> Hello Pierre and welcome to the land of "everything VI" where many good people can help you along your journey!


Thanks!  There are so many interesting threads haha! I'll keep on reading and asking!


----------



## Double Helix (Jan 21, 2022)

Welcome to VI-Control, @paplessix --may your beautiful adventure continue. I am an educator, as well, so I am curious about your teaching.
Have fun!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 21, 2022)

Que la Force soit avec toi!


----------



## paplessix (Jan 21, 2022)

J-M said:


> Welcome Pierre, I hope you'll enjoy your stay here!


Thanks Juho-Matias!


----------



## paplessix (Jan 21, 2022)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> Welcome from your neighbor in ON!


Hey Jeremy! Thank you! I love Ontario, where are located?


----------



## paplessix (Jan 21, 2022)

Robo Rivard said:


> Que la Force soit avec toi!


 Merci Robert!


----------



## paplessix (Jan 21, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Welcome to VI-Control, @paplessix --may your beautiful adventure continue. I am an educator, as well, so I am curious about your teaching.
> Have fun!


Hey Double Helix, thanks for asking. I am a French teacher, to be more precise Français Langue Etrangère (_French as a foreign language_). What about you?


----------



## Double Helix (Jan 21, 2022)

Strangely enough, I teach English, to be more precise rhetoric & composition, literature, and creative writing.
I took six weeks of French in the seventh grade, and I know how to ask where the library is. . .


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Jan 21, 2022)

paplessix said:


> Hey Jeremy! Thank you! I love Ontario, where are located?


In the Greater Toronto Area!


----------



## paplessix (Jan 21, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Strangely enough, I teach English, to be more precise rhetoric & composition, literature, and creative writing.
> I took six weeks of French in the seventh grade, and I know how to ask where the library is. . .


Awesome! I like what you teach! Education is the passport to the future!


----------



## paplessix (Jan 21, 2022)

Here's what I've been able to do so far: 

 

 

I am also into field recording, I enjoy adding some recordings to songs for ambiance when needed.


----------



## Braveheart (Jan 21, 2022)

paplessix said:


> Hello les amis!
> 
> I am Pierre-Alexandre. I from Sherbrooke area in Quebec. I've been composing (mostly metal music) as a hobby since 2007.
> 
> ...


Bienvenue! I’m also in Quebec in the Grand Montreal area. I always loved metal music!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 22, 2022)

Welcome Pierre-Alexandre, so glad to have you with us! I'm from Toronto myself, so nice to see someone somewhat closeby!


----------



## paplessix (Jan 25, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> Bienvenue! I’m also in Quebec in the Grand Montreal area. I always loved metal music!


Salut Braveheart! Nice to hear from you, thank you! 

I played for a metal band called Catuvolcus for a couple of years in my younger days


----------



## paplessix (Jan 25, 2022)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Welcome Pierre-Alexandre, so glad to have you with us! I'm from Toronto myself, so nice to see someone somewhat closeby!


Hello Chris, thanks to you, you are a source of inspiration, I really enjoy your YouTube channel and the content you share, very useful!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 25, 2022)

paplessix said:


> Hello Chris, thanks to you, you are a source of inspiration, I really enjoy your YouTube channel and the content you share, very useful!


Thanks so much!!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jan 25, 2022)

Fellow Canuck her (Calgary)! Give my regards to Bonhomme!


----------

